# Vortex



## subcool (Mar 7, 2010)

I thought Tiny Bomb would always be my favorite smoke and I still love her flavor and cherish her Bubble but over the last few harvest this Vortex clone I have been growing out for almost a year is at least for now my favorite.

I think I like her better than A-13 on certain days

Maybe my best creation


----------



## the chef (Mar 7, 2010)

Very nice cool. I was looking into this one or the agent orange fer my next bean buy. Wan't the cherylnobl but can't get past the fuel smell/taste in it. This one looks a bit more on the sugary side or is it just me?


----------



## jackson1 (Mar 7, 2010)

wow, what great looking buds. Can't wait to try them.


----------



## viper (Mar 7, 2010)

yeah those look good enough to eat


----------



## Relentless999 (Mar 8, 2010)

very nice!
dirty are do you see this?!? pop your vortex seeds


----------



## Rusty Gribble (Mar 8, 2010)

cant wait to grow out JTR and the third dimension! thank you for the freebies subcool!


----------



## jmansweed (Mar 9, 2010)

Sooooooo - I know what to get my hands on next - thanks Sub - looks like some fire man!


----------



## nouvellechef (Mar 9, 2010)

Yeah looks great.


----------



## loolagigi (Mar 9, 2010)

cool sub. just so happened to crack four of them the other day. looking foward to experiencing everything said about Vortex. other than the description on HD can you elaborate on how long you flower, or maybe how the high is?  thanks for the viable seeds. Loola


----------



## Locked (Mar 9, 2010)

All I can say is Holy crap....those are some of the sexiest plants I hve ever seen...hat's off sub....


----------



## subcool (Mar 9, 2010)

I talk about Vortex alot so no problem.
This is a strain that really breaks the mold as far as breeding because IMO it wasn't bred but collected. I will explain then answer your question.
I only had 10 Space Queen seeds from Vic so thats the breeding pool I started with. Apollo-13 is one of my favorite clones and has actually made people puke that wernt used to great reefer. So I used my selection criteria on the few males I found and we have Space Dude. Then we made Vortex and as many people would point out thats not breeding but having a good eye and enough luck to end up with the parent stock.
Vortex is very stable and when we ran 20 looking for a male we got 19 females with very little deviation in traits. No herms and I mean this is a very solid line even when tortured. Out of the 19 I picked one with very little selection involved I simply had to many plants and gave em out to everyone I knew keeping the one that I still grow today and that won a top 10 HT award in 2008. It's actually better than the Apollo-13 for smoke but it dosn't make the same hash or at least not nearly the same amount.

I have since run the strain from seed many times and I was able to find the same plant each time. So close most of my friends have no idea its been 3 different clones.


Mine buds 8 weeks and gets really funky in the end smelling of Pineapple and sour fruit. There is a variation that holds some of Apollo's Pepper taste but the hybrid pretty much meets in the middle of traits.
I would put this strain up against any and also be fearless entering it into any bud judging competition.

It has the unique effect of raising your body temp after just one hit and makes some people sweat its very potent and comes on fast.


I will do a thread on Vortex as my next post detailing a large number of seeds and the results we found.

Thanks for asking I can't wait to see your reaction to the results of your Vortex grow.

Sub


----------



## loolagigi (Mar 9, 2010)

awesome sub. thanks for the detailed reply. always a pleasure reading your journey to sucess. you are definatly a role model in this quest for "seeking the best strain". i didnt even know you entered vortex for the HT award. i read that vortex was genius/c99/romulan, but you mention apollo, and space queen. am i missing something?  maybe i need to do my homework? you sound exited about people seeing what you see out of your genetics and that just gives me the chills. ok, enuff *** kissing, j/k!  looking foward to the next thread.....Loola


----------



## hydrotoker (Jan 23, 2011)

nice pics.


----------



## 420_Osborn (Jan 23, 2011)

God!!

I grew 3 of these Vortex...

I hate to say it but looked just about as good as those pics did Subcool!! :rofl:

Such a stable strain and SOOO easy to grow!! Those plants just WANTED to grow!!

I'm buying Vortex beans again and gonna have that as a keeper.


----------

